# ultimate varmint rifle



## onausable (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm new to this forum so I'm sorry if this topic has been covered but if money was no object what would you consider the ultimate varmint rifle?


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

sitting in my gunsafe!! Forget the fancy stuff....accuracy is what its all about.


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

Depends what kinda varmints ya got a mind to shoot and under what conditions.

But, if it is center fire and starts with a .22-250 or .223 ya prolly can't go wrong.


----------



## Mesick Marquee (Mar 15, 2006)

I shot my first coyote 2 years ago with a Browning A-Bolt 30-06...Didn't like changing my scope back and forth to handle the cheaper and lighter loads I wanted to shoot in it for coyotes and fox and then back to my 150gr Failsafe for deer...plus, I didn't want to bang it around in the rain and snow...so, I bought a bolt action .223 CZ...beautiful weapon (don't make them in a left hand bolt/MC Sports)...accurate, tight tolerances, light weight for all of the humping over the hills that I do...but... too much of a rifle under 40 yards for coyotes (unless you chest shoot them)...great on *****, possums and crows at 100-120 yards with the 52 gr. V-max bullets...so then...I bought a Remington 597 seimi auto .17 HMR...it's worked great this month on 1 possum, 1 skunk, 2 starlings and an assist on a woodchuck last Sat...but haven't had a chance to head shoot a coyote yet...with the 17 or 20 grain HP...I think it will do the job under 50 yards for a coyote...hopefully tomorrow night or Friday I'll be able to tell you how the .17 HMR does on coyotes...whatever you choose...it'll get lonely and you'll have to buy another one to keep it company...


----------



## altocoyote (Feb 7, 2005)

I agree that you can't go wrong with the .223 or the 22-250. I like the Savage model 16 with the Accu-Trigger.


----------



## Mesick Marquee (Mar 15, 2006)

I haven't shot the accu-trigger by Savage...but the set trigger that I have on my CZ is fantastic...I have never shot a rifle before that has a trigger like the CZ...if you think about squeezing the trigger...you'd better be on your target because it's going to fire...I love it for long shots...I have a 4x12 scope on it...Onausable...definitely get some type of sensitive trigger on you rifle for long distance shooting...if you can...shoot the .223, 22-250 and the .243 before you buy one...I did...


----------



## spice64 (Dec 1, 2004)

220 swift


----------



## buckshot-0 (Nov 14, 2005)

*.50 BMG :evilsmile *


----------



## frostbite (Dec 22, 2004)

Hunting in Michigan? The .17 centerfire or .204. No recoil and will get the job done without fur damage. Both guns should reach out here in Michigan. If you plan on varmit hunting, buy something your not gonna mind spray painting or camoflageing somehow. Bolt action of any brand that fits you and your stile of hunting works best.


----------



## mhodnettjr (Jan 30, 2005)

Is there a perfect set up? sure i guess. there are dozens. I use three guns for coyote, i have only killed yotes with two. I have a savage 243 with a simple 3x9 scope, i would love to shoot a better scope on this gun. However for me this is the "perfect" coyote gun. for me its comfortable, accurate, anf fun. I can shoot it with so much confidence. I also have a 17hmr. Its a TACK DRIVER, my girl loves to shoot it, one day when she was done shooting at 70 yards( she shot very well for a rookie) i stuck a couple of empty casings into a stump. I was able to shoot the backs off the shells, and split them through to the tip. for night hunting it would be nice for out to 75-80. I shot a yote in a trap with it, it died quickly but then again it couldnt run away, thats the trouble with the 17hmr is the run-off. It was a lung shot, head shot would not run. The third is a mossberg pump that i load up with 3 inch shells, however i have never shot a yote with it.


----------



## DROPTINE 14 (Jan 20, 2006)

22-250 i litteraly shot the barrel out or mine ! and took more coyotes than i care to remember skinning and i have not had the money to get another one , so i have been using a 22 mag and it is not the ultimate vermin gun ! but it does work and i could use it after dark , and that is a bonus .


----------



## onausable (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks to all to have added their comments. I'm leaning toward a 220 swift or a 223 and would consider a 243 if the right one came along. I've run across an old Winchester M70 pre-64 in 220 swift I am considering. Then the other day a friend offered to sell me his Cooper M21 in 223. It's probably much more accurate than the Winchester but it's s a single shot. I've always been fond of older guns vs new but this Cooper is tempting.


----------



## croshair (Jan 15, 2006)

Ideal caliber: 223 (under 200 yds) 204, 22-250, 220 Swift, .22 TTH are considered to be the primary varmint calibers.

Ideal Rifle: Remington 700 V, VS, VLS, Savage (w/ Accu-Trigger) 12 Varmint, 12 FV, 12 FVS, 112 BVSS, Howa, Ruger 77V, Winchester 70 XTR Bull Barrel. Any of these with the right scope and ammo receipt will deliver the accuracy needed to be a successful varmint hunter. 

Accuracy is the key especially for the long range (200 - 600 yds) hunters.


----------



## Mich. Buck Wacker (Nov 10, 2005)

My Savage 22-250.


----------



## Trophyhunter (Feb 28, 2006)

Here is the ultimate coyote gun!!!








[/IMG]


----------



## Cobra (Jan 19, 2000)

220 Swift - Actually boils do to whatever gun you understand and know how to use.


----------



## trotterlg (Oct 26, 2004)

A 17 Remington is really the only true specialized factory Varmint round, most everything else is general purpose or way under powered. Larry


----------



## Cobra (Jan 19, 2000)

17 Rem is my second choice, but those little pills do some weird things, at times, over 150yds. Really don't think a Swift is not a true varmint gun, or underpowered, especially when throwing twice the bullet weight at virtually the same speed.


----------

